# Amazonia or Amazonia Light



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings, presently I have a 55 gallon that i want to re-scape. The substrate is gravel mixed with sand and I hate it. I would really like to try ADA Amazonia in this tank. But which one should I choose? I have heard that Amazonia leeches ammonia, but I thought the plants would absorb the ammonia. I could try Amazonia Light, but does it have enough nutrients? I plan on planting fairly heavy as my fish really like the hiding spaces. 

Tank - 55 gallon
Co2 - yes
Fertilizer - Macros and Micros
Water changes - 50% every week
Fish - 4 Silver Dollars, 4 Black Tetras, 1 Tiger Barb, 1 Clown Pleco


Here is the tank now: I really need to come up with a better Aquascape.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

I haven't tried the light but I do use the regular and after using it I personally feel I would not have a reason to use the light. 

Dan


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

What about EI Dosing? Would I need to stop for a while?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

You probably won't need it for about a month but water testing will let you know

Dan


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I would recommend just using the regular. It's been proven to work with hundreds (more like thousands) of tanks. The light as I understand it doesn't leach ammonia into the water, but is also a little skimpy on the nutrients when compared to its regular counterpart.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Regular - 50% or better water changes daily for the first week, every other day for the second week, every third day for the third week, then twice a week for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The point of the ADA substrate system is you can have the plants primarily use the substrate for nutrients, rather than pouring spoons of white powder into your tank every week for algae to eat up.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

You could pretty much do nothing for 6 months or so, although you will probably run low on K and Micros. After that you need to dose as per EI or the recommended ADA dosing plan, which does include macros and micro water column dosing.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good point, K and traces are needed from the 2nd week or so. N & P may be needed if you have high plant demand or no livestock. But still you will need nowhere near EI levels. Blood red nitrate tests, no thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a big dump it in and drain it out kinda guy. You'll never run short, your organic levels stay low and no reason to test.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A little video from ADA Germany on Amazonia vs Amazonia Light. It's not too specific about anything, but that's ADA, lol. That's Jurijs mit JS in the video, quite an accomplished aquascaper. You can find plenty of his work online.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duQv33ChJjI&feature=youtu.be<br


----------

